# Software > Apple Hardware και Software >  Εξωτερικός δίσκος συνδεδεμένος σε MAC δεν εμφανίζεται σε δίκτυο WIFI σε Laptops με Windows

## vigor12

Καλησπέρα !

Την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα μου ζήτησαν σε ένα γραφείο να κάνω κοινόχρηστο έναν δίσκο που είναι συνδεδεμένος σε Apple μηχάνημα με MaC OS 10.11.6 (αν θυμάμαι καλά) ώστε να τον βλέπουν 2 laptops με Windows 10 ( εκδόση 1903 και τα 2). 
Αρχικά ενεργοποιήθηκε η κοινή χρήση στα Windows 10.
Αφού ακολούθησα την διαδικασία δημιουργίας των χρηστών των Windows 10 στο MAC και εγκατέστησα μέσω των προγραμμάτων και δυνατοτήτων την υπηρεσία SMB client ξετικάροντας τις υπόλοιπες για SMB server και SMB remove, ο εξωτερικός δίσκος του MAC φάνηκε κανονικά στα 2 laptop μέσω δικτύου WIFI (Άριστο σήμα). Xθες μου είπαν ότι ένας από τα 2 laptops δεν έβλεπε τον MAC και τον εξωτερικό δίσκο, στην ενότητα Δίκτυο των Windows 10, στις διαμοιραζόμενες συσκευές. Ξαναπήγα και είδα ότι τελικά τα λαπτος βλέπανε τον MAC και είχαν πρόσβαση στον διαμοιραζόμενο εξωτερικό δίσκο. Ξαφνικά όμως χάθηκε η επικοινωνία και στο δίκτυο δεν τον έβλεπα τον MAC.Μόνο τα 2 λαπτοπς βλέπανε το ένα το άλλο.
Αποφάσισα να βγάλω την ρύθμιση στο MAC που αφορούσε την αδρανοποίηση του, αναστολή λειτουργίας του. Μετά από αυτό δεν δοκίμασα να δω αν τον βλέπουν τα 2 laptops με Windows 10, διότι έπρεπε να φύγουν από το γραφείο.
Σήμερα με πήραν τηλ και μου είπαν ότι δεν τον βλέπουν καθόλου τον δίσκο.
Δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να κάνω.  :Thinking: 


To βίντεο που με βοήθησε για την κοινή χρήση και την δημιουργία χρηστών στο MAC είναι το παρακάτω : 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fKD8YXWzC68&t=332s

Όποια βοήθεια ευπρόσδεκτη
Ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σας!

----------


## ioetisap

Χωρίς να έχω ιδέα από μηλαράκια και έχοντας πέσει κατά τύχει στο νήμα μήνες μετά την δημοσίευσή του θα σου έλεγα εξ εμπειρίας με παρόμοια προβλήμάτα στο linux να να δοκιμάσεις την έκδοση 1 του SMB πρωτοκόλλου (ούτως μου λέει ο γούγλης βιαστικά ότι γίνεται αυτό: 1 (προηγούμενη έκδοση macos, δεν ξέρω αν ισχύει) ή  2 (όπου smb2 βάζεις smb1)).

----------

